
Trump Administration Confirms U.S. Is Leaving Open Skies Surveillance Treaty - dsavant
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/21/860476172/trump-administration-confirms-u-s-is-leaving-open-skies-surveillance-treaty
======
projektfu
Press statement from State Department: [https://www.state.gov/on-the-treaty-
on-open-skies/](https://www.state.gov/on-the-treaty-on-open-skies/)

